# where to get repaired aberbargoed area??



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

unfortunately car has been subject to 1 recent scratch [kids running amock in area...] and a month or so ago someone concealed in wooded area threw a large stone that took out my side light and scratched surrounding area on a dual carriageway pics attached.. note dent s and scratches ...
what would be the best course of action to repair??????????

















many thanks:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi ,the first pic looks to deep plus it looks dented , second pic might polish out , are they on the same panel , shouldnt cost to much in a bodyshop


----------



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

different panels.. have worked on the new scratch and it needs cutting a little i think,
yes the sidelight panel has mini dents so 2 jobs on that panel..
thanks for your input.


----------

